# China Aviation Museum; One of the Greatest.



## nuuumannn (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi Guys, I've uploaded pictures I took at the fabulous China Aviation Museum, Xiaotangshan, Beijing on my Flickr account. The museum is huge and is recognised as one of the best aviation museums in the world. It certainly lived up to its popularity on the two days I went; the place was packed; I'd never seen such a big museum filled with so many people! I had my photo taken with quite a few people there; for some reason as non-Chinese, we become celebrities and have to be prepared to be acosted by strangers wanting to spend time with us. Very unnerving to begin with, but by the end of a long day, a common occurrence. Anyway, unfortunately, the tunnel under the artificial mountain full of aircraft was closed, as was the indoor exhibition hall, but not to be perturbed, the sheer volume and diversity of aircraft outside made up for not viewing these places.

As yet I've not labelled the pictures as I want to make sure I get the aircraft designations right; there are a few attempts around, but by and large they suffer from inaccuracies. A few images:















































Link to the page here: China Aviation Museum

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Oct 11, 2017)

great stuff. Is photo number 2 a Tu-4....copy of the B-29.....


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 11, 2017)

Yep, one of two at the museum, two thirds of the complete surviving fleet of the type. The Chinese received 25 of them.

Captions to the images: top to bottom, cancelled Nanchang J-12 lightweight fighter project atop a pole, Tupolev Tu-4, Hawker Siddeley Trident 2E, S-75 SAMs (ASCC codename SA-2 Guidelines), derelict Nanchang Y-5C (licence built Antonov An-2), Nanchang Q-5 Fantan, Ilyushin Il-62, Qing-6 (Beriev Be-6 with turbines), J-2s (Chinese designation for the MiG-15 - China manufactured the MiG-15UTI as the Shenyang JJ-2, but not single seat variants, these were all from the Soviet Union) and Shenyang J-5s (licence built MiG-17s).


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2017)

Great stuff. Looks like a very impressive museum.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 11, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## rochie (Oct 11, 2017)

Impressive


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 11, 2017)

Wonderful, post more!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 11, 2017)

That Nanchang J-12 lightweight fighter has a planform that reminds me of the F-100 Super Sabre


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2017)

Lovely shots!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2017)

Very nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 12, 2017)

Good on ya Grant.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2017)

Real nice.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 12, 2017)




----------

